
Better SQL joins in CockroachDB - dhd415
https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/better-sql-joins-in-cockroachdb/
======
tshannon
I always enjoy these insights into how they are building Cockroach DB.

Could you imagine having this level of detail laid out during the development
of postgres or mysql?

~~~
irfansharif
design documents within the repo itself (under docs/RFCs [0]) actually do well
to capture some of the past implementation details/rationale and future
directions CockroachDB is planning to take. in my (very biased) opinion
they've gone out of their way to keep everything as transparent as possible.

[0] -
[https://github.com/cockroachdb/cockroach/tree/master/docs/RF...](https://github.com/cockroachdb/cockroach/tree/master/docs/RFCS)

